# Rut Activity Thread



## SelfTaught

Okay okay.... I know it's early but it's right around the corner. Don't know about you guys but I enjoy reading about people's hunts and what's going on where, so figured i would make a thread! 

I have seen a lot of fresh nice scrapes lately, few small rubs, and a small buck chasing a doe here recently. Hope this cold spell gets something's in gear. Starting this weekend I'll be in a stand everyday I get a chance, best of luck To all!


----------



## squidlips2020

its going up here in Tuscarawas County. I grunted this one in on Monday morning as the front was coming in. He was chasing does and gave him a couple grunts and came right in to about 5 yards


----------



## fastwater

Nice buck squidlips. 
From the looks of his neck, I'd say he's been very active.


----------



## bobk

That's a big old mature buck. Congrats.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Found some early scrapes out pheasant hunting last Saturday. Was out looking for shrooms today and found a major league rub line running diagonal up a hillside. Some big trees rubbed in there.

We're not that far from Halloween which is usually when I look to see things get hot and heavy. Than God the temps have gotten cooler! I hate hunting in hot weather.

OH, and dang nice buck there! Congrats!


----------



## Flathead76

Saw and past on 8 deer this morning. Three were small bucks. Zero sign of rut activity yet. All were slowly passing through while browsing.


----------



## fastwater

Have walked mine as well as neighbor's property. About 160acres total. Found a few decent rub lines. And the ole standby cedar tree is hit again this year. That tree is every bit of 12" across and over the years, they have just about rubbed it in two.
Have been seeing a bit more sign here then the last 3-4 yrs.


buckeyebowman said:


> We're not that far from Halloween which is usually when I look to see things get hot and heavy. Than God the temps have gotten cooler! I hate hunting in hot weather.
> 
> OH, and dang nice buck there! Congrats!


Halloween is usually when I see things really take a leap forward also.


----------



## aquaholic2

fastwater said:


> Have walked mine as well as neighbor's property. About 160acres total. Found a few decent rub lines. And the ole standby cedar tree is hit again this year. That tree is every bit of 12" across and over the years, they have just about rubbed it in two.
> Have been seeing a bit more sign here then the last 3-4.
> 
> 
> Halloween is usually when I see things really take a leap forward also.


Two nehpews


----------



## fastwater

aquaholic2 said:


> Two nehpews


.???


----------



## Shaun69007

I have known 4 people in the last 3 days that smashed a monster buck. They are out cruising. I think its more weather change that got them moving more than estrus. But this could help with a longer running dumb pattern we all have grown to love.


----------



## SB2

Shot this one on Wednesday Evening he was checking and freshing up scrapes. I hunted last Friday (10/20) there wasn't any scrapes or rubs, Wednesday (10/25) when I shot this buck there were about 10 fresh scrapes and a few rubs. Medina County


----------



## bobk

Congratulations SB2


----------



## fastwater

Nice buck SB2.
Had his twin up in the yard tonight at about 8:30.
He was sniffing around where a couple does show up about every night.


----------



## SB2

Thank you, This actually the 2nd time in 5 years that I have harvested my buck on October 25 (2013 and 2017). Plus I should have harvested another buck the same day 2015 but made a mistake and blew my opportunity. Not saying you guys are wrong about halloween but I normally mark my calendar a couple days earlier. I also have this picture on October 25th 2016 as well, never saw this deer on the hoof.


----------



## fastwater

SB2 said:


> Thank you, This actually the 2nd time in 5 years that I have harvested my buck on October 25 (2013 and 2017). Plus I should have harvested another buck the same day 2015 but made a mistake and blew my opportunity. Not saying you guys are wrong about halloween but I normally mark my calendar a couple days earlier. I also have this picture on October 25th 2016 as well, never saw this deer on the hoof.


My goodness! 
That deer looks like he's an axe handle width across the shoulders.


----------



## pipedream

Stuck a fine 9point yesterday morning just as those little snowballs were falling.While silently following blood trail through an area we call buck central,I saw around 8 to ten fresh new scrapes and rubs. Stopped for 10 minutes and saw 3 more bucks seeking does.While dressing my buck and waiting on my buddy to come help drag saw 2 more with noses down and moving fast. The rut is on in Medina.


----------



## pipedream

Oh yeah it was Oct.28 at 8:45


----------



## walleye 30

Nice Bucks! I hunted for my first sit yesterday did not see a buck. Doe and Button came thru. Saw a couple scrapes walking in. Have not seen as many deer in my travels the last week which in my opinion means the bucks are in the woods cruising for does. Next 2 weeks should be excellent. Should be a more visable rut than last years mess. Good Luck!


----------



## buckeyebowman

SB2 said:


> Thank you, This actually the 2nd time in 5 years that I have harvested my buck on October 25 (2013 and 2017). Plus I should have harvested another buck the same day 2015 but made a mistake and blew my opportunity. Not saying you guys are wrong about halloween but I normally mark my calendar a couple days earlier. I also have this picture on October 25th 2016 as well, never saw this deer on the hoof.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it all starts exactly on Halloween. It's just that, in my experience, early to mid-October are kind of quiet, at least for seeing bucks. The later you get into October, especially if you get some cooler weather, the activity really picks up. 

Great deer, congrats! And what a pic! You have to wonder where those bucks go during daylight!


----------



## Flatty01

Nice pics and action. Hate to see warmer temps for late in the week and next weekend smh.


----------



## fastwater

buckeyebowman said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it all starts exactly on Halloween. It's just that, in my experience, early to mid-October are kind of quiet, at least for seeing bucks. The later you get into October, especially if you get some cooler weather, the activity really picks up.
> 
> Great deer, congrats! And what a pic! You have to wonder where those bucks go during daylight!


Agree with this as the weather is usually a tad bit warmer then we are currently having right now and movement, as a rule, is a bit slower then it has been this year. I think the cooler weather has sparked them a bit but that may die off a little if it warms up much. 
What I do now is deed are really running in these parts. Was out yesterday and walked the same areas I did last week and found many more rubs and scrapes then this time last week. 
The bucks are surely on the move. Plan on doing my first set about Weds.


----------



## pipedream

Good luck to you fastwater sure hope you stick a nice buck.When I shot that buck Saturday it was the sixth time that I sat. I have three other stands on that farm and only used two because of wind direction and saw deer each time in early morning and last half hour of shooting time with no shooters.Then on saturday everything changed, they went into seek mode.The temps have something to do with it I believe but when they're ready theyre ready.I think if it gets too warm they go into night seeking. Again great luck to you and all.


----------



## pipedream

Just bummed out that my buck tag is gone.... I like being out in the rut and for that matter just being out in the woods.We see cool stuff out there!


----------



## cast-off

Saw 2 bucks today. Both were about 10 min after a couple does walked the same trail. I would say the bucks are getting restless. Wont be long before there chasing with tongue's hanging.


----------



## fastwater

Thanks for the vote of luck pipedream. Will surely need it.
Yes, it's a bitter sweet thing sometimes to use that buck tag up so early but given the gift you were Blessed with, I would have used my tag in a heartbeat. Too, over the years I have let some dandy shooter bucks pass early in the season cause I just knew there was something bigger skirting around. Only to not shoot a buck that season. Heck, I hunted one particular buck for 5 yrs straight not even taking a second look at another for those years. During some of those years, I'd see bucks within range almost as good as him but would let them pass.
Never did get him.
On the flip side, shot a huge bodied, heavy racked 14 about 8yrs ago and was out the next evening looking to kill a doe and had the buck I shot daddy come strolling right underneath my stand. One of the most massive racked bucks I've seen in person. Complete with a paddled drop tine on his right side. Surely the biggest I've seen that close. Could have jumped out of my stand onto his back.
Had to just watch him walk over the hill. 
But, I did stick a nice doe that evening. And that was my season cause we just didn't need anymore deer. Come m/l season, I wanted to be out there so bad as that is my 2nd fav. season but just didn't need the meat.
Now, since the kids are older with very young kids of their own, if they need some meat, I'll head out and try and get them one during M/L regardless if I've got our two.

Soooo...while your buck tag is used up, go out and enjoy the woods looking for a nice fat doe. That buck needs something to keep it warm in the freezer


----------



## Flathead76

Saw nine different bucks today. Most were cruising. Saw one chasing a doe. Need to move a stand 20 yards and I should be set. Then it should just be a waiting game for one that I want.


----------



## SelfTaught

Monday morning 10/30 hunting northern Huron county/Erie county line. Had a small 8 point doggin a doe at 8:30. Welcomed sight after hunting our Belmont county farm all weekend and never saw a deer.... think the EHD hit us hard again. 2nd time in 5 years down there


----------



## juggerman

Went out today from daylight to 200pm 1 deer...rut not on where I'm at....the dead sea


----------



## buckeyebowman

SelfTaught said:


> Monday morning 10/30 hunting northern Huron county/Erie county line. Had a small 8 point doggin a doe at 8:30. Welcomed sight after hunting our Belmont county farm all weekend and never saw a deer.... think the EHD hit us hard again. 2nd time in 5 years down there


I don't doubt it. My BIL has permission to hunt a large private farm in Washington Co., and we'll usually go down together at least once every year. His Son will be home on leave from the Air Force very soon, so he was talking about us going down in early October. 

One night he called me and said there was no use. EHD has hit the place hard, again, so it would be a waste of time. Now he's scrambling to find a place for him and his Son to hunt.


----------



## Lewis

This one hung around my back yard for about 15 minutes today looking for "his" does. I know the pic quality sucks....


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Flatty01 said:


> Nice pics and action. Hate to see warmer temps for late in the week and next weekend smh.


Crazy up north...the bucks here are still hanging arourd together..see 4-5 together every night, strange as they usually part company mid oct. Seen 2 big boys last night together, not even sparing, seen some small guys sparing this week...just strange..majic day Nov 7th


----------



## ya13ya03

I got this guy on public land in Trumbull county last Tuesday. He was cruising past a doe bedding. area.


----------



## Fishballz

ya13ya03 said:


> I got this guy on public land in Trumbull county last Tuesday. He was cruising past a doe bedding. area.


Cograts on great public land buck!!! Those guys are really tough to hunt! Been at it a long time and have yet to take a sizeable buck from public land


----------



## Shortdrift

Would the ones in my back yard (Medina City) be considered Public Deer? Have had a monster here for three years but have not seen him this tear. The smaller bucks are have stared up now with the colder weather. Almost got two bucks on my way down to Buckeye Lake yesterday morning.


----------



## H20hound

I was out this past weekend in 3 different locations across Delaware and Marion counties and saw no movement, bucks or doe. Could have been bad areas.

I work from the home office and saw a very nice 10pt cruising with a mild trot and stopping to sniff the ground in a cut bean field at 7:30am this morning. He wasn't dragging his tongue, but stopped to put the nose down every 75 yards or so. If a doe passed through, I didnt see her. Same deer as last year but considerably bigger. I suspect I'll be seeing him again in the next week....and there is nothing I can do but watch.


----------



## Evinrude58

Bucks been chasing the does around here in Stark co. for a week or so which is making driving at night more challenging.


----------



## baldwisa

Bucks I’ve seen in Columbiana County are in that Seeking Mode. Not really chasing yet. I’d say by next week it should be hot


----------



## buckeyebowman

ya13ya03 said:


> I got this guy on public land in Trumbull county last Tuesday. He was cruising past a doe bedding. area.


Congrats on a great buck! Can I take a guess and say Mosquito? My BIL hunted there quite a bit in the past. Said there are some giants in there, but you can't drive a vehicle in there, so you have to drag them all the way out! Advancing age made that impossible. And from the looks of that bruiser, he had to weigh a ton!


----------



## ya13ya03

buckeyebowman said:


> Congrats on a great buck! Can I take a guess and say Mosquito? My BIL hunted there quite a bit in the past. Said there are some giants in there, but you can't drive a vehicle in there, so you have to drag them all the way out! Advancing age made that impossible. And from the looks of that bruiser, he had to weigh a ton!


Not mosquito. It was a short drag and I used a deer cart.


----------



## T-180

I have two 8 pointers sparring on the trail cam a week ago, but nothing serious. At a different property, we have to young basket racks that have one side of their racks broken off & hanging down ; think they messed with a buck they shouldn't have !! Seems like they're fighting hard on that place & not on the other, yet they are only 10 miles apart.


----------



## Riverduck11

Other than scrapes and rubs, I have seen no increased activity. Does all still grouped up and bucks just feeding. I have been out 3 times in the last 6 days. 

Best activity has been 10 to noon.


----------



## SelfTaught

Nov 1st here at 4pm had a buck come through a field slow walking looking around. Field notorious for does. Musta been looking. Nice 10 point 130" probably. Then slowly went on his merry way. SE Lorain County


----------



## buckeyebowman

ya13ya03 said:


> Not mosquito. It was a short drag and I used a deer cart.


Just curious. Did you get a weight on that big boy? Body looks huge! 



T-180 said:


> I have two 8 pointers sparring on the trail cam a week ago, but nothing serious. At a different property, we have to young basket racks that have one side of their racks broken off & hanging down ; think they messed with a buck they shouldn't have !! Seems like they're fighting hard on that place & not on the other, yet they are only 10 miles apart.


I might guess that there are more bucks on the one property. Thus, more opportunity for confrontation and more damaged racks.


----------



## ya13ya03

I butcher my own and all I have is an old feed sack scale that max out at 200# and it was pegged. I'm guessing he was around 215 dressed. Maybe more. Smallest measurement on the neck was 24" and he was full swell so 3" back his neck must have been at least 4" bigger. He's at the Taxidermy guy right now. Get him back in 3-4 months.


----------



## T-180

Actually buckeyebowman there appear to be more bucks at the property where they aren't fighting as much, that's what makes it harder to understand ; there are also many does. However, the property with the fighters is a series of smaller thickets, ditch lines, & wood lots so maybe they cross paths more. The buck to doe ratio is appears to be closer to one to one at the smaller property, also. Should be an interesting next couple of weeks !!


----------



## Flathead76

Sat til noon today and saw zero deer.


----------



## derekdiruz

I've only seen a spike and a small 8 on the property i hunt this year... quite uneventful. However, just a week ago I picked up these four deer hanging around. Best card pull I've ever had with over 200 pictures ( in 5 days) of these nice four bucks. 

Since then, they've steadily been hanging out randomly throughout the day, but primarily nocturnal.






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipedream

Those are some pretty nice looking bucks. Are you down in the southern part of Ohio? I would keep at it sooner or later one of them is going to make a mistake and come a little bit too early or stay out just a little bit too late and offer you a shot in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## derekdiruz

pipedream said:


> Those are some pretty nice looking bucks. Are you down in the southern part of Ohio? I would keep at it sooner or later one of them is going to make a mistake and come a little bit too early or stay out just a little bit too late and offer you a shot in the morning. Good luck.


Northeast Ohio. Just pulled the card today and had two more 8 and 10 arrive. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatty01

Gps coordinates pls..


----------



## pipedream

Very nice.Hope your stand is near your camera.I'd be there this weekend.Keep us posted.Hope you nail one of them. Were the newer bucks there in day light? Wont take long before one slips up.


----------



## pipedream

And yes.....GPS coordinates PLEASE!!!


----------



## BaddFish

I've only seen 2 small bucks, but its warming up! Friends and farmers all seeing more buck activity. Find the does guys and bucks will show up that you never knew where there- The magic days traditionally for me: Nov 6th thru 10th.


----------



## Weekender#1

North West Ohio, for the past week I have been seeing a lot of chasing from both my stand and car window as I drive by my hunting zone twice a day, it is next to my home. On Monday of this week Oct 30, in the cut corn field I have my stand on I saw 5 deer-4 bucks 1 yearling doe. Chasing doing figure 8's in the field in front of me, Jumbo came out to chase another 6-8 pt away from his area of a fence row, must have had a doe bedded down there. Next evening I again saw 5 and Jumbo was again sighted on the far fence row, chasing of does was amazing. The next day Wed only two deer seen on my hunt, doe came out of fence row started feeding in corn stubble, within a moment buck appeared and ushered her right back into the fence row. So I am thinking we are moving into the lockdown phase. Then last evening a year and half old doe came up to my corn pile and ate for most of the evening thinking what great bait, not a buck appeared. So I don't know but I will be out tonight, just what stand. I am thinking I need to be at my thickest cover stands.


----------



## ski

I went out 11/2 evening in union county and didn’t see a thing. Hunted this morning 11/3 in Delaware county and saw 1 small buck at 9:30. Not much going on around me. Buddy did have a few bucks on cam last week. Think a hot doe was in the area.


----------



## baldwisa

Been in my stand since 7am this morning in NE Ohio and havnt seen a deer.


----------



## SelfTaught

Hunting in at my home farm southern Erie county/Huron county line. Has been quiet. Just few does & smaller bucks chasing. 

Now on another farm in SE lorain county.... 2 nights in a row hunting over a grassy pasture hidden back in the woods, surrounded by farm fields & a pond in it. My family & I have seen 3 shooters in last 2 nights out desperately seeking does & working scrapes. Wife & I are out now sitting on each end.... hopefully one of us of both can stick one tonight!!


----------



## Flatty01

Saw just 3 doe feeding all morning. Wacky weather and full moon seem to have affected movement.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Since every pic he got was at night, I would tell derek not to lose sight of the late season. That is, after the first of the year.! The third, or tertiary rut is when bucks REALLY start to run out of does to breed!

My buddy has a mechanic who's front office wall is adorned with magnificent trophy bucks! He claims to have gotten all of them in the late season. He says that this is the only time he sees those huge bucks he gets night time pics of, during the day.


----------



## derekdiruz

Buckeye.. I'll hunt those big guys until one hits the dirt.

However, I checked a cam nearby and saw this from just a few days ago.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyroo

Hunted an Urban area in Summit county on 11-1. Saw only one basket rack buck after being in the stand for 10 minutes. He was definitely in the chase phase, as he was moving quickly with nose to the ground. I grunted at him, and he immediately dropped his tail, and moved out of the area. 
Hunted Geauga County on 11-2 and saw two does at approximately 5 yards. They fed for a bit p, and then started to act a little spooked, and became very alert. Within minutes, another deer came from the opposite direction, and chased them off. I never saw the head, but body was decent size.
Today I hunted the urban area in Summit county and got in my stand around 3:30. Nothing happening except squirrels. Then around 5:00 pm I looked down and there was a trophy. He came from the opposite direction I anticipated, and just suddenly appeared out of nowhere. He was feeding on some nuts at 10 yards, and really didn't seem too hot. However, I was caught with my phone in hand, and bow hanging on the hook. He looked up several times, but never spooked. I moved slowly to get my bow, and we played the move/freeze game for roughly 5 minutes. Finally, he turned to walk off and I got my bow in place, but of course, he was right behind a large limb that I couldn't shoot past. I waited a few moments, and he then started to quarter a way, and was now at 20 yards. He was moving slowly off, and I gave a manp sound that froze him in his tracks. I took the shot, and it hit directly behind the left shoulder area, and exited through the front chest cavity. He turned and ran about 10 yards, stumbled and then went another 10 yards, and dropped in his tracks. I only managed to get one photo, but I'll take some better ones in the morning. He's a 9 point that will score in the 140-150 range. He has great spread, mass, and height. He weighed 212 dressed.


----------



## fastwater

Great job on a fine buck.
Congrats!


----------



## baldwisa

Big guy still nocturnal


----------



## Flatty01

Nice Casey we'll call u the urban cowboy!


----------



## Fishballz

I hunted summit county yesterday. Got in the stand around 2pm. Jumped a small 8pt going in and had a doe skirt through while climbing up.. other than that, grunted in the same fork horn twice. I'm not convinced there going in my neck of the woods yet. Historically nov. 7-14th has been good at this property. We shall see, new job this year and can't take time off so I'll be a weekend warrior this year, stinks!!


----------



## caseyroo

Fishballz said:


> I hunted summit county yesterday. Got in the stand around 2pm. Jumped a small 8pt going in and had a doe skirt through while climbing up.. other than that, grunted in the same fork horn twice. I'm not convinced there going in my neck of the woods yet. Historically nov. 7-14th has been good at this property. We shall see, new job this year and can't take time off so I'll be a weekend warrior this year, stinks!!


I don't believe they are going hard yet. I've seen the small bucks starting to chase, and some small dead ones on the highway. The one I shot Friday was more interested in feeding than chasing does. He was actively rubbing, and scraping (had plenty of bark on inside tines), but wasn't sniffing the ground at all.


----------



## caseyroo

Flatty01 said:


> Nice Casey we'll call u the urban cowboy!


lol I'll run with that! Here is a couple of pics from the next morning.


----------



## fastwater

Shows him much better then the 1st pic. 
Excellent!


----------



## SelfTaught

Casey - awesome deer! 

Morning hunt 11/6. 5 deer, 3 bucks all between 8-8:30am. Been quiet since. None seemed to Urgent just up walking through the woods. 2 small bucks & one decent 8 point with big body!


----------



## Riverduck11

Was pretty full swing in my woods this morning. Saw 14 deer. 8 bucks. Near Cincinnati. 

4 bucks sniffing and checking scrapes 2 chasing hard and 2 fought for about 20 minutes. I sat 6:20 to 1:00. Best activity was 8:00 to 9:30.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Is it to early to start using Tinks #69 ? Anyone having any luck using this yet?


----------



## caseyroo

ringmuskie9 said:


> Is it to early to start using Tinks #69 ? Anyone having any luck using this yet?


I used some earlier in week and smaller bucks responded but bigger ones not interested yet


----------



## skiff

Real nice buck Casey!


----------



## derekdiruz

Sat from about 3- dark yesterday.. didn't see any movement until right at sunset. 4 doe and a few smaller bucks behind them. Chose to not pass on a doe, so I took the shot at 10 yards. She ran about 15 yards where she died. Pic is how I found her.

I'll be headed out Wednesday and Thursday all day hoping for some buck movement.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

derekdiruz said:


> Sat from about 3- dark yesterday.. didn't see any movement until right at sunset. 4 doe and a few smaller bucks behind them. Chose to not pass on a doe, so I took the shot at 10 yards. She ran about 15 yards where she died. Pic is how I found her.
> 
> I'll be headed out Wednesday and Thursday all day hoping for some buck movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice!
She'll be some fine eating!
Can taste those back straps now.


----------



## walleye 30

Casey super nice buck for a main frame 8. Should score real well.


----------



## Bluewalleye

ringmuskie9 said:


> Is it to early to start using Tinks #69 ? Anyone having any luck using this yet?


I put out a liberal amount of doe pee today, and had a monster 150 - 160 inch 10 point come right into it. He actually came up wind of it. But he came in smelling really hard and trying to see what doe was around to make the smell. At 16 yards he finally gave me a great broadside shot. I took it and hit him high up on the right shoulder. Didn't get hardly any arrow penetration. The buck hardly bled at all. We found little spots here and there for 400 yards. Then nothing. We looked all day with no success. I am sick to my stomach. Been hunting for 40 years and finally have a great shot at a world class buck and I screwed it up. I believe the buck lived and am hoping to see him some other time this year. 
But yes don't be afraid to put the doe pee out....


----------



## SelfTaught

Blue walleye. Sorry to hear bud! Hope he comes back around for ya! I missed a 10 point on 10/30...... not a 150 more 135 range. He came in at like 15 yards never could get shot off. As he finally turned away, around a tree & out into a field I was thinking the whole time 20 yards, 20 yards because he was close.... well he stepped into a shooting lane, was calm, cool, not shaking. Took my time & buried my 20 yard on him. Then shot right under him..... ranged that spot & realized it was 32 yards. I was so focused on getting on that deer with my sights I failed to realize he was now 30 yards not 20....

Makes ya sick a little because we sit for hours and days for one chance that Doesn't happen often. But all we can do is get back in the saddle & keep hunting hard!


----------



## ringmuskie9

Bluewalleye said:


> I put out a liberal amount of doe pee today, and had a monster 150 - 160 inch 10 point come right into it. He actually came up wind of it. But he came in smelling really hard and trying to see what doe was around to make the smell. At 16 yards he finally gave me a great broadside shot. I took it and hit him high up on the right shoulder. Didn't get hardly any arrow penetration. The buck hardly bled at all. We found little spots here and there for 400 yards. Then nothing. We looked all day with no success. I am sick to my stomach. Been hunting for 40 years and finally have a great shot at a world class buck and I screwed it up. I believe the buck lived and am hoping to see him some other time this year.
> But yes don't be afraid to put the doe pee out....


Hope you get another chance at him. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SelfTaught

Morning hunt today 11/9 had a welcomed surprise the corn field next to the Woods I was hunting was combined over night! This morning was an awesome morning. 30 degrees, nice frost, and boy were the deer moving! Saw 15 deer total, a nice 8 point, 6 point and lot of does. At 9 am this buck came into 20 yards, never had to grunt him. Had a complete pass through and watched him drop from my stand, he only went 40-50 yards! Was a nice 10 point with a broken G2 so technically a 9! Not a monster but I don't get many chances at deer like this where I hunt.


----------



## halfrack

That’s a nice looking deer I would of shot it. To many people are saying that the deer they shot isnt the biggest. It’s all about the hunt and fun.


----------



## ya13ya03

Thats a great looking buck. Congrats.


----------



## pipedream

Congrats nice buck!


----------



## baldwisa

Got it done finally. Been waiting for him to get up during the day


----------



## ya13ya03

That's a nice one. Congrats.


----------



## pipedream

Patience paid off for you great buck


----------



## BaddFish

Well, my week of Rut hunting is over... best day was Friday morning in that new snow that hit.
Had a 4 pter and a messed up 8 chasing a doe about 2 mins behind, those two were like blood hounds (Mutt & Jeff) they were panting with tongues hanging out, the 4 pter was all over like a vacuum cleaner "Where did she go? - Where did she go?" pretty funny. Had another small 8 stroll by at 10yds- I'm just looking for something bigger. By 11:00 am I had seen about 15 deer and held my bow in hand the whole time- so it was exciting. Last deer spotted was 1:00, the rest of the afternoon was painfully quiet. 
I REALLY learned that a full moon is not helpful during the rut! (is a full moon ever helpful with deer hunting!?)
I learned that next year I'll be taking a later vacation- probably something like Nov 8th to 16th

I won't see the woods until Thanksgiving morning, gonna try and test that late rut or second rut. Good luck guys!


----------



## Fishballz

It was a weird day today. I saw 11 does. Not a 1 buck behind any of them. Did a see a few scrap bucks also but they were just browsing. No cruising, chasing or mature bucks. All day sit


----------



## juggerman

Same here...seen 5 bucks . None were cruising or chasing they were just Meandering one was a monster I shot over the back the rest were 4 6 and a basket 8


----------



## derekdiruz

Buddy shot a nice buck today cruising. No pics of him anywhere, so he was just new to the area we think.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

Fishballz said:


> It was a weird day today. I saw 11 does. Not a 1 buck behind any of them. Did a see a few scrap bucks also but they were just browsing. No cruising, chasing or mature bucks. All day sit


Gotta give you credit sitting all day in this cold...


----------



## Fishballz

Shad Rap said:


> Gotta give you credit sitting all day in this cold...


I usually dont do that but in years past would take 2 weeks off in November. New job has turned me into a weekend warrior this year and gotta get my fix lol


----------



## D-TOWN DON

4 months away cant wait


----------



## Lowerider1029

It's never too early to reopen this thread!


----------



## Uglystix

So when do you guys think the rut will start? What about temperature, moon phase and length of daylight?


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Still the million $ question.


----------



## bgrapala

I've got a couple of cameras out on some properties I have spent a lot of time on over the last 6 months scouting and helping folks out. I'll post up some results when I get around to pulling the cards.


----------



## crittergitter

The earliest I have seen true blue rut activity by a mature buck and doe was 10/6. That's obviously the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## Muddy

The rut is going to be a little earlier this year based on the moon phase, weather forecast, and buck to doe ratio. The peak rut will be on November 5th at 9:18 AM. You better be in the woods then.


----------



## eyehunter8063

any one been seeing any chasing yet??


----------



## joe01

I love watching them in velvet.


----------



## BaddFish

For me, Halloween week is the real time for "Pre-Rut" activity to start - especially if I haven't over-hunted my spots already!


----------



## bobk

eyehunter8063 said:


> any one been seeing any chasing yet??


Lots of chasing every Friday night around 2 am


----------



## Shaun69007

bobk said:


> Lots of chasing every Friday night around 2 am


As by dad always said "if I wasn't in bed by 9 pm I went home..."


----------



## bgrapala

eyehunter8063 said:


> any one been seeing any chasing yet??


I've glassed some very nice bucks still in velvet (none on cam) feeding in pasture with does, gotten a few pictures of does and fawns in a couple different spots I have my cameras set up. I've pulled the cams and moved them to an entirely different location and plan to not get back in the area for a few weeks to put a stand up then let it rest until the season starts. 

I'm not expecting too much from the spot I have my cams set up now (back end of a small farm), but it's close to home and we're really good friends with the property owners. I wanted to see if there was any activity to make it worth sitting in the cold for.


----------



## eyehunter8063

Muddy said:


> The rut is going to be a little earlier this year based on the moon phase, weather forecast, and buck to doe ratio. The peak rut will be on November 5th at 9:18 AM. You better be in the woods then.


why would you want to be in the woods at the peak? peak means lots of does in .. therefore mature bucks will bed them down all day till that night when 90% of breading takes place. During that time you will have the least amount of movement by mature bucks. 75 % of your 150 plus bucks will be killed after the most of the does have been bread going into the 2nd and 3rd week of November


----------



## Muddy

That was a joke. You must not have figured that out. But to answer the question-Because I like to hunt, and I hunt a lot.


----------



## eyehunter8063

I agree if im off ill be in the woods. I wouldnt take time off for the peak tho


----------



## Homey

Muddy said:


> The rut is going to be a little earlier this year based on the moon phase, weather forecast, and buck to doe ratio. The peak rut will be on November 5th at 9:18 AM. You better be in the woods then.


Damn, I'm not gonna be in the woods until 10....


----------



## bobk

Homey said:


> Damn, I'm not gonna be in the woods until 10....


You’re screwed!


----------



## Fishballz

I keep getting ogf updates from this thread and it's getting me jacked  Can't wait!!! I love November and feel like there's a chance every day. Heck my dad's biggest buck to date he shot on opening day of bow season! 

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I don't know when the rut will be "game on" but I do know that every year since back on the 80's we start finding rubs on the 1st Saturday after Labor Day. We seem to get a real flurry of activity for about a week or 2 and then the rubbing slows down until early/mid October.
If we can find one of those early Sept scrapes those areas seem to be a great place to place a camera. Most activity will seem to be at night but I think every buck in the neighborhood will stop by to see what's going on.

We kill most of our bucks from Oct 20th until Nov 10.


----------



## Straley

The full moon is oct 24 I think movement and breeding will early what’s everybody a opinion


----------



## fastwater

Straley said:


> The full moon is oct 24 I think movement and breeding will early what’s everybody a opinion


I think that will spark the heavy scent checking and heavy chasing phase of the pre rut cycle. And from then until full rut will be the most exciting time to be on stand from daylight to dark and also the best time to be hunting scrapes/rubs. IMO, the next best time to spend as much time in the woods as possible for that monster buck is the following week or two following the peak of the rut.


----------



## BaddFish

I'm glad to hear the full moon is on the 24th... that means we won't have to fight with the stinkin moon early Nov.. I've been having bad luck with early Nov full moons and deer staying nocturnal. (warmer temps don't help either!)


----------



## BaddFish

I saw my first scrape last weekend... anyone else seeing anything?


----------



## MagicMarker

Saw several fresh scrapes and rubs in my woods this week"BaddFish, post: 2530081, member: 19564"]I saw my first scrape last weekend... anyone else seeing anything?[/QUOTE]


----------



## buckeyebowman

BaddFish said:


> For me, Halloween week is the real time for "Pre-Rut" activity to start - especially if I haven't over-hunted my spots already!


Halloween was always my BIL's benchmark for deer movement. And he has a crapload of trophies on his wall to support that idea! 



eyehunter8063 said:


> why would you want to be in the woods at the peak? peak means lots of does in .. therefore mature bucks will bed them down all day till that night when 90% of breading takes place. During that time you will have the least amount of movement by mature bucks. 75 % of your 150 plus bucks will be killed after the most of the does have been bread going into the 2nd and 3rd week of November


Didn't realize that post was made in jest, but it makes sense! Hunting in the height of the rut is an exercise in frustration! 



Straley said:


> The full moon is oct 24 I think movement and breeding will early what’s everybody a opinion


The full moon doesn't mean crap! The fact that it occurs close to Halloween is a happy accident. It will happen this year as it's happened every year for eons! The primary rut will take place mid-November, with the secondary in mid-December, and the tertiary in mid-January.


----------



## bubbster

I drive all day long everyday during the week. This past week deer activity has increased dramatically during day light hours. I'm seeing a lot more wildlife movement. This is the time to put in the hours!


----------



## halfrack

Well i pulled my cards on my cams 2 days ago and saw alot of bucks in the late morning and afternoon. Some nice ones and two for the wall planning on hitting it hard starting Thursday . Last year my biggest bucks on cam was Oct 21 to the 31st. So looks like it is time to put the boat up for the year. But also have vacation Nov. 5th to the 15th.. Good luck all...


----------



## Muddy

I got a picture of a shooter marching along a field edge out in the open at 1:00 pm this week.


----------



## BaddFish

Someone talked about the full moon not being part of the equation- while I agree mostly- I still get annoyed when the temps are in the 70's and the full moon coinciding- both of these combined seem to promote nocturnal movement. So my assessment is- cooler temps or approaching cold fronts get deer on the move, especially bucks around Halloween to mid-Nov.. Maybe I get tricked into blaming the full moon because the last few years its been warmer around Nov 5 thru 8th and deer action didn't start until the last 15min of daylight... 

Here's to a cooler and non-full moon rut season this year!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

As far as that goes, I kind of agree. When there's a big full moon shining all night w/cold temps, the deer will be out and about, but they will bed down before dawn. You can sleep in the next morning, but make sure you're in your stand around lunch time the next day! 

I can't tell you how many deer I've spooked walking into a stand for an afternoon sit under those conditions! I once read a study about deer movement, and it indicated that they get up and move around about every 8 hours. If they bed down pre-dawn, guess when they'll be active next. That's right, mid-day!


----------

